# Why Me??



## Mr.Right (Feb 10, 2012)

Women out there can you help me out with this?
OK I have been with the love of my life for some years now we have a little girl who is 6yrs of age now. We have a nice life. for some years we been having a few issue..see she doesn't work and...well I do. I'm away from the house few times on business trips. Well when I come home the dish are a mess and the cloths are never folded and we argue all the time about it. I am thinking to myself this is not like her. we haven't been having sex that much but when we do we have a lot of fun, but lately she hasn't been in the mood and that not like here either , i love her so much i will die for her if i have to. well weeks went on when i found out she been cheating on me with her ex i haven't told her that i know. its been a few week she stop seeing him and we are back have great sex in all but ...I just don't know what to do???


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm... not sure here but seeing as no-one else has said anything yet here's my 2 cents worth.

Personally i think she sounds depressed...why?? Who knows , you'd need to talk to her.

But you must confront her on what you know...no relationship can be healthy if there are secrets.

Are you certain she has stopped seeing/contacting him...why is this???

Also this is not fair on you if your working to support your family and coming home to a messy home and no loving.
No good for anyone.

Communication is a priority here...so you can save your marriage.

Counselling maybe???

Good luck.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe she's depressed????? 

Geez.... dude, she cheated on you. Call her on it. Don't let it just fall into nothing... it is going to eat away at you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Does the ex have a wife or gf if so do find them andtell them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

The title of your thread seems to tell more than you know. 

You have a right to be angry in this situation and not thinking up excuses for her before you have even talked about it. It sounds like you are the one about to beg forgiveness.

If this is truly your frame of mind, I'm not confident about your ability to repair this relationship if that is what you want.


----------

